# How To: Make Signs and Symbols



## pops6927 (May 21, 2018)

https://www.alt-codes.net/

Very useful program for anything ANSI or ASCII, Alt-Codes, etc.!  Make your posts more interesting!


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Pops !!!  I have it saved.. I always wondered how peeps were typing the ° symbol.. ☻


----------



## dcecil (May 21, 2018)

Sadly, I will have to ask my teenager how to utilize this LOL.


----------



## SonnyE (May 21, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Sadly, I will have to ask my teenager how to utilize this LOL.



Not hard Doug.
Beside the space bar is an ALT key. If you are using an Apple Product you may have to hunt.
Hold down the ALT key, then try a code number, like 0176 and it will give the alt symbol for that code. = ° Degree symbol.
So if you wanted to say 225 degrees. You could type 225, ALT 0176, and get 225°.
Give it a little practice and you'll be rattling right along with the ALT codes.

It is quite nice the SMF's software allows for the use of ALT codes.

☺☻♥♦♣♠•◘○◙

So have fun and put in your 2¢... :D


----------



## SonnyE (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Pops!
I usually do a Google search to bring up ALT's in a new window.
Your link gets me there fast.


----------

